

Tinder launches Tinder Plus with age-based fees - runesoerensen
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/mar/02/tinder-launches-tinder-plus-with-age-based-fees

======
cbzink000
What's the goal with Passport? I'm guessing to match with potential dates
before an upcoming trip or vacation? Will your match know that you're using
Passport or will it be invisible to them?

